# Backstop for target practice



## CDR_Glock (May 16, 2014)

What is a recommended backstop for target practice? I first used my concrete wall until I noticed big divots. Yikes. Next I used a piece of plywood but I'm wondering if there is a safer alternative? Rubber mat? Styrofoam? A blanket?


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Hanging a blanket absorbs the shock and you will have virtually no ricochets.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A t-shirt hung in a box, container or barrel works well and contains the ammo for easy retrieval .

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26259-catch-box-theory/


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm shooting arrows as well as (occasional) very heavy lead so we needed something effective. We've stacked compressed haybales (two thick) to nearly ceiling height to protect the end wall (which is going to have to be replastered sometime!). For the targets I fill large cardboard boxes with compressed scraps of cardboard and fix airgun targets to these. When they're riddled with holes it's just a case of decanting the contents into fresh boxes whilst extracting slingshot ammo from the cardboard 'confetti' and stamping down well. A cheap and very effective solution.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

I use bath towels or bath mats and double them over.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Just have a look at my catchbox. I´m using a piece of an old curtain and it works fine.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31827-my-portable-catchbox/

Have a good one!

Luke


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Fabric. It absorbs the impact.


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

LukeSlingwalker said:


> Just have a look at my catchbox. I´m using a piece of an old curtain and it works fine.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31827-my-portable-catchbox/
> 
> ...


Love the portability on the dolly, LOL awesome Idea.


----------

